# congre fish



## scann0r (Oct 29, 2009)

This is a video for fishing congre.
Sorry i don't speak english very well but can participe in this forum.
Download


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

*Hmmm???*

*Never heard the term congre, and didnt see much when i Googled it, what does that mean?? Im leary of downloading somthing i dont understand. Thanks*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... My antivirus software isn't up to date enough to risk this, but it needs to be checked out... anybody brave enough to try it? 
I am going to let it stay for now, but I would warn everyone of the possible risk.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a Mac and even im not touching this lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

One post and its a download I think you need to leave the forum or prove you are a legit fish keeper.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I searched in google images..its some sot of eel.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

*Ok*

*Well, since i applied for, and was deemed unsuitable for a Global Mod slot here, i Joined the less desireable "Forum Bomb Squad". If you right click that download link, check the properties, follow that through dark spider infested crawl spaces, you wind up at a cut-rate place similar to photobucket of Outer Mongolia*. *The video was downloaded/Checked for any virus with the virus scanner included in my site issued Bomb Squad tool box. And found to be safe for human consumption. So if anyone cares to convert this into somthing more apealing to the general public feel free its "Safe" Or Just click on the link thats there already. So now i will take my rusted out site issued Bomb Squad Truck back to the garage and wait for my next assignment *


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL... and they say that nothing exciting ever happens around here...


----------



## scann0r (Oct 29, 2009)

Here the picture of the "congre"








Scientific name : Conger conger 

and i'm a fiser i'm not a hacker


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

That looks cool scann0r where did you catch that?


----------



## scann0r (Oct 29, 2009)

OCtrackiepacsg1 said:


> That looks cool scann0r where did you catch that?


at home in Morocco of it too especially the night ago. and for the videos also I can divide them with you.

Sorry for mi bad english :chair:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

*No problem *

*Dont appologize for your language, Not many here speak your language at all id guess *


----------



## scann0r (Oct 29, 2009)

Warmouth said:


> *Dont appologize for your language, Not many here speak your language at all id guess *


Thanks


----------

